# Looking @ 95 740iL w/ 220k Mi for 6500. Opinions please?



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

kraz3dkr3w said:


> How can i tell if its the M60 or the replacement M62?


Click the link in post #17 of this thread for the original Nikasil block serial numbers.


----------



## kraz3dkr3w (Jul 28, 2007)

M.Wong said:


> Click the link in post #17 of this thread for the original Nikasil block serial numbers.


Thanks


----------

